# Amateur photos



## keener guide services (Feb 10, 2009)

check it out!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

nice pics! thanks for posting


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Never saw a mallard with a mullet.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice.....The first one is pretty cool.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

the night heron is cool...wish it was just like 1/2 stop less exposed tho  Perhaps a little PP would tone it down a hair, not sure tho, b/c I don't mess with PP stuff..

cool picture though, I took a few of a night heron yesterday, I've got to go through them and see what happened.


----------

